# Home Brew Revival



## burksmoke (Dec 21, 2009)

I have not made a batch of homebrew in about 7 years!  I'm thinking of getting started again and I need some help.  

Most of my equipment has disappeared and the place I used to order from Is not around.  Can any of you recommend an online source for equipment and ingredients?  The place I was ordering from was "St. Patricks of Texas" in Austin, Texas.

Any sources will be welcome.

Burk


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually, ebay is one of the best places right now to get brew equip if you don't have a local source. A few places on there are dedicated brew shops with an ebay store. You do all grain, partial or kit? Either way, someone on there will have what your looking for, will even grind the grain fresh for you if you like.

I just checked my bookmarks on my old email. Northern Brewer is where I have bought things in the past. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## dveldh (Dec 21, 2009)

I like Northern Brewer as well...check Craigslist, too. I picked up a second carboy there. And if you have a natural foods store nearby, they sometimes have a lot of brewing gear lying about.


----------



## jbraas (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll give a 3rd endorsement for Northern Brewer if you do not have somehting more local (w/i driving distance).
http://www.northernbrewer.com/

I have also used Austin Homebrew Supply before. The always seem to have a low flat rate shipping.
http://www.austinhomebrew.com/


----------



## autoferret (Dec 21, 2009)

Northern brewer is a great place.  And i have ordered a few kits from Austin.  The guys at Austin are very friendly when u call to ask questions.  

If you ordering from a place in Austin why not just go with Austin Home brew.  That may be your Local Home Brew(LHB) store?  


nick


----------



## chefmike (Dec 22, 2009)

I will give a big second to Austin Homebrew Supply. I have ordered form them.

I now use BrewMaster's Warehouse, as I know the guy who runs it. His web operation is stellar. And all employees brew.

Have you checked out homebrewtalk.com It is a good board... lots of helpful folks. 

And don't forget there is a web copy of palmer's how to brew

I would watch craigslist as well... lots of turkey fryers for sale right now!

Get back into it! and holler if I can help out... here or over on HBT... I go by the same name. Lots of fellow smoke fiends over there...


----------



## chefmike (Dec 22, 2009)

good starter kits here

good boil pots here i say 40 quart...


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks folks, I appreciate the input.  I can't wait to get started again.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 23, 2009)

It's been a few years for me as well. We have moved three times in the last three years....so I just haven't had the time. I almost gave all my supplies away....but I'm so glad I didn't. 

I used to have a great brew store in Buffalo...but I haven't found anything out here yet. I also used to get stuff from morebeer.com.

 I may have to get a batch going after the holidays!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's a local place I go to. He ships so I figured I'de post it up so you can see some different recipies he has.

http://www.brewersconnection.com/

#1046, Fort Stinking Desert Hoppy Pale Ale is a favorite of mine and easy to brew if your just gettin' back in the game. Throw away your hydrometer with this one, with just a tad bit of extra malt or a can of kicker, your teeth will go numb just before you bite your toungue and hit the floor.


----------



## bobk257 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi burksmoke

i have been doing homebrew for quite a number of years--a good place for supplies is midwest supplies--they have beer -wine-and soda making equipment and ingredients--pretty fair prices also


----------



## twanger1994 (Dec 31, 2009)

Northern brewer is great. Decent pricing and excellent cust.serv... As for eBay, like anything else you buy, research the product you are buying make sure it is what you want... you can save a ton with eBay...  Same with craigslist... There used to be a site that would search multiple craigslist sites at once. It was called.. www.craigslittlebuddy.com

 I would say get your equipment from eBay and such. The kits big shops sell are expensive and usually you will find a better tool or device the first time you use it....  Since you have prior experience you understand how many different techniques there are to get the same result.

Brew magazine has great tips ideas and some decent recipes sometimes...
www.byo.com


www.brewyourownbrew.com

www.brewersroundtable.com


----------

